# sinking of trawler "Nil Desperandum"



## Rodney Burge (Oct 22, 2007)

Can any one settle an argument; What was the date that "Nil Desperandum" sank off the Northumberland coast. It was sometime in the early 70s, I was on Amble lifeboat that night but the crew were picked up by a Brazilian destroyer which was on engine trials at the time.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rodney Burge said:


> Can any one settle an argument; What was the date that "Nil Desperandum" sank off the Northumberland coast. It was sometime in the early 70s, I was on Amble lifeboat that night but the crew were picked up by a Brazilian destroyer which was on engine trials at the time.


17-8-1973.(Thumb) 'cueball44'


----------



## pdawson (Jan 14, 2007)

the NIL DESPERANDUM sank on 17/08/1973 , taken from the shipwreck index of the british isles from lloyds register , london .


----------

